
Node v7.9.0 Released - nikolay
https://nodejs.org/en/blog/release/v7.9.0/
======
franciscop
Just a reminder that this month towards the end (or the next one if it slips)
the version 8.0.0 is going to be released, but it won't become LTS until after
another 6 months.

I am building a project ( [https://serverjs.io/](https://serverjs.io/) ) based
on modern Node.js (ES6+) and cannot wait for it to come. IMHO the future is
looking great.

------
NKCSS
Lol, love commits that reference voodoo...
[https://github.com/nodejs/node/commit/d4d6986551](https://github.com/nodejs/node/commit/d4d6986551)

------
singularity2001
Is there anywhere a human readable list of what's new?

